# MILAN | Farini Yard | Pro



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

​*Farini Yard*
Milan | Italy
scalimilano.vision | fssistemiurbani.it
COMPETITION BRIEF​
​*The Municipality of Milan and FS Sistemi Urbani* (a subsidized company by Italian State Railways FS)*, in collaboration with a team of experts, have selected the winner masterplan for Farini, one of the seven dismitted rail yards located in the city center, near to Porta Nuova/Garibaldi skyline and Milano Porta Garibaldi Rail Station.*​​






​*The site, spanning over a surface of 618,733 sqm (6,659,986 sqft / ~62 ha), would include a new public park, skyscrapers/high-rises/low-rises with a mix of functions (office, residential, culture, education, retail, entertainment, etc.), pedestrian areas, etc. Farini will be served by local public transports.*​​




​Over 50 design teams from around the world have participated in the first phase of the competition.​​The masterplan contains steering solutions concerning:​1) the system of spaces, public and general interest services;​2) the connection and accessibility system, the roadway, cycle-pedestrian and public transport system, designed in an integrated way with the overall area of public and buildable spaces, and sustainable environmentally and cost-wise;​3) the morphological and general settlement structure;​4) the feasibility of each phase, indicating sustainable solutions throughout the entire implementation process and feasibility scenarios.​​*The designers, however, will be asked to adjust and/or amend the masterplan submitted in light of the outcome of the public debate, proposed by the competition organisers.*​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Finalist Teams and Proposals:*

*PROPOSAL 1* 
Baukuh (Italy), ONsite (Italy), Christ&Gantenbein(China), Atelier Kempe Thill (Netherlands), LOLA (Netherlands), Tekne (Italy), Cundall (UK).
Dossier | *PDF* (in Italian)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*PROPOSAL 2*
OMA (Netherlands), Laboratorio Permanente (Italy), Vogt Landscape Architects (China), Philippe Rahm Architectes (France), Net Engineering (Italy), Ezio Micelli (Italy), Arcadis Italia (Italy), Temporiuso.net (Italy), Luca Cozzani (Italy).
Dossier | *PDF* (in Italian)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*PROPOSAL 3*
ARUP Italia (Italy), Snohetta (Norway), Grant Associates (UK), Systematica (Italy), Golder (Canada).
Dossier | *PDF* (in Italian)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*PROPOSAL 4* 
Grimshaw (UK), Future City (UK), Elioth (UK), DAP Studio (Italy), Urban Silence (UK), SEC (Italy), Studio Antonio Perazzi (Italy).
Dossier | *PDF* (in Italian)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*PROPOSAL 5* 
Kengo Kuma and Associates (Japan), MAB arquitectura (Italy), Laps arquitecture (France), Agence Ter (France), Franck Bouttè Consultants (France), VIA Ingegneria (Italy).
Dossier | *PDF* (in Italian)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Winner Masterplan: "Agenti Climatici".*
OMA (Netherlands), Laboratorio Permanente (Italy), Vogt Landscape Architects (China), Philippe Rahm Architectes (France), Net Engineering (Italy), Ezio Micelli (Italy), Arcadis Italia (Italy), Temporiuso.net (Italy), Luca Cozzani (Italy).

*In the Farini area, a new urban grid featuring a system of strategically distributed public spaces ensures flexibility, while the city of Milan offers development models boasting resiliency and adaptability.* Commenting on the winning plan, Chairman of the Jury, Dominique Perrault, said: *"The plan is respectful of the city's urban history, with roadways, piazzas, gardens, parks and introduces a high level of flexibility and diversified use for the population. It is an urban development strategy for living and working in the new Farini district and crossing the city using pleasing bike paths and pedestrian walkways. The plan proposes the development of a district featuring a sweeping linear portion from Porta Nuova toward the west, the Expo area (future MIND-Milano Innovation District). It is a lasting and sustainable district that is taking part in the transformation of the metropolis in Europe. The plan reflects Milan’s strategy of adapting to climatic changes and ensuring urban resilience by using trees and water bodies to cool the air and reduce the impact of pollution on human health.*"

*The public elements of the scheme are fixed but the form of the buildings and their use will be decided over a long consultation period.* "The economy could be really good in five years or very bad so we tried to define a system that was able to respond to different economic shocks or fluctuations" OMA partner Ippolito Pestellini Laparelli said. "The public space is a fixed part of the project but the rest can change, it can adapt, it can have different functions". "The value of cities is based not on the kind of architecture that can be expressed because that's really fluctuating, but rather on the qualities of the environment it will be able to provide the citizens. That really shifts the land values. In Milan, areas that have a better climate are more valuable than areas that have worse climates" he continued. "We are trying to reconcile a local transformation with a very local situation."

"There are just a few lines for cars, everything else is pedestrian" Laboratorio Permanente co-founder Nicola Russi said. "We included a new tram line and of course there will be metro stations and new bridges and highways for bicycles". No start date has been given for the project. "It's more about politicians and the economy" explais Russi. *"There will be a long phase of redefinition of the masterplan based on the comments of the stakeholders, the citizens"* adds Laparelli. *"In Milan they want to do this right. In London, many developments are run through really private approaches. This will be a long process of readaptation of the masterplan and then each component will be based on more specific masterplans – each quarter will be developed with a specific competition and with specific parameters".*

"Today we can finally imagine how the Farini Railway Yard area, which will be home to a new public park in the city center, residences and the new Academy of Fine Arts" said the Councilor for Urban Planning, Pierfrancesco Maran. "Now, as provided under the Programme Agreement, a public consultation phase begins, where the citizenns of Milan may now take part in defining what will be developed."

"Cities are built on infrastructures and services - underlined Carlo De Vito, President of FS Sistemi Urbani -. *"The selected masterplan will have to be integrated with the new Territorial Governance Plan of the Municipality of Milan which envisages, inter alia, the coverage of the tracks at Garibaldi station in order to construct a continuum with Porta Nuova"*.

Manfredi Catella, Founder and CEO of Italian real estate agency Coima, said: "The system of railway yards comprised of Garibaldi Repubblica, now regenerated as the Porta Nuova district, and the Valtellina-Farini railway yard represents one of the most important urban requalifications in the world, comparable in size to Canary Wharf in London and La Défense in Paris. "We are ready to commence a collaboration with RFI and the Municipality of Milan aimed at moving forward with the initial phase of the railway yard, which will serve the function of uniting Porta Nuova to Farini, forming a strategic axis linking the city, which will continue toward Bovisa, and ultimately reaching MIND".​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Winner Masterplan: "Agenti Climatici".*
OMA (Netherlands), Laboratorio Permanente (Italy), Vogt Landscape Architects (China), Philippe Rahm Architectes (France), Net Engineering (Italy), Ezio Micelli (Italy), Arcadis Italia (Italy), Temporiuso.net (Italy), Luca Cozzani (Italy).


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Coima puchases the Valtellina-Farini lot.*

Coima, an Italian leading company in the management of real estate investment funds, has purchased the Valtellina area (60,000 sqm), a strategic portion of the Farini Yard adjacent to Porta Nuova, which is part of the urban regeneration program of the seven railway yards to be decommissioned in Milan. The State Property Office is currently the sole tenant until December 2022, including the offices of the Guardia di Finanza and the Customs Agency. 










Coima is known in the city for having helped to develop Porta Nuova projects, in collaboration with local authorities. The company believe the regeneration of Farini Yard constitutes the natural extension of the Porta Nuova district.






***

*First change to the masterplan*


















***

From Laboratorio Permanente website:

Urban diagrams








Growth phasage








Densification scenarios







​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

From a document of the Municipality, it seems to be outlined what will be the first project in the former railyard Farini. The project -designed by 3XN Architects- would mostly have a residential function, but it is still to be approved. In these first renderings (in low-quality resolution!), however, we see a highrise and a low-rise complex. There is already part of the new public park that invades every space and the reuse of warehouses with commercial and exhibition spaces.


































































MILAN | Valtellina | 117 m | 384 ft | Pro


VALTELLINA Milan | Lombardia | Italy design: 3XN Architects, Paolo Caputo Partnership; developer: Coima Valtellina represents the first redevelopment project of the former rail yard Farini (see more here), a 618,733 sqm (6,659,986 sqft) area, located west of Milan's Porta Nuova skyline and...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Site to be developed in the years to come. Pic from above.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

another great project in Milan!


----------

